
Internet Explorer IQ report appears to be a hoax - azazo
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/08/03/explorer.report.faked/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn
======
ColinWright
Same story, much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626>

Documenting the re-submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840900>

